# Beethoven Symphonies



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

So... What order do you think the symphonies should go in order of how well known they are?
I would probably say 593671824.
I'd love to know what others think.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> So... What order do you think the symphonies should go in order of how well known they are?
> I would probably say 59367*1824*.
> I'd love to know what others think.


Nice, 1824 was the year that the Ninth was premiered.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm assuming you mean how well known they are among classical listeners, I would say:
9th - 5th - 3rd - 7th - 6th - 4th - 8th - 2nd - 1st

9 and 5 are probably tied in the "Well known" department. You just can't escape them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How well known? All of them tied for first!


----------



## thetrout (Jan 28, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> So... What order do you think the symphonies should go in order of how well known they are?
> I would probably say 593671824.
> I'd love to know what others think.


Fairly similar to yours. I might be tempted to switch 6 and 3 around, since you tend to hear Pastoral more in popular culture than Eroica - at least that is my impression.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

The initial 4 notes of the 5th, they are probably the most famous music segment ever!!!
My list 
9 7 3 6 5 8 4 2 1
In fact, every time I bought a new audio device, the first thing I listen is the 9th. Overexposed, popular, abused, but always spectacular. It is not my favorite symphony, I believe it is Brahms´first, but is the most thrilling


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, 9th and 5th are inescapable.
I didn't notice the 1824 in my post. Maybe it was subliminal.


----------



## randomnese (Nov 30, 2013)

5 9 3 7 6 4 8 1 2

4 is making a comeback these days, but the odd-numbered ones are the most popular by far. 7 and 6 hang somewhere in the middle, with 8 taking a backburner seat. 1 and 2 are heard only out of balance and politeness.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

who cares?
But I would probably group them as follows
everywhere - 9,5
favourites - 3,6,7
respected - 1,2,4,8


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

your rating is astonishing. From my experience I would rate the popularity of Beethoven's symphonies (among classical listeners) like this:
9, 5, 6, 3, 1, 4, 7, 2, 8 
It is Beethoven's first symphony which I have ranked higher than you. The last movement is quite popular over here.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

If we're going by general "how well known", then I'm going to guess the rating among the average person

9: The first, second, and fourth movements are all over pop culture
5: As iconic as it is, I think the general public is only aware of the first movement, maybe also the last
*6: Mov. 1 is most well known, based on my observations
*7: Mov. 2 is very popular, with other snippets of movements scattered around movies and TV as well
*3: Not as popular as the previous ones, despite its popularity among classical music fans
1,2,4,8: Equal levels of obscurity. 

*These are part of a series of what I call "Oh yeah!" works: music that is very often played enough where you could recognize the melody, but may not be able to name the work or the composer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well it's obvious that 9 and 5 are the most popular followed by 3. Then one has 6 and 7.
I'd say 1,2,4 and 8 are equally obscure among the classical novices.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A consensus view from elsewhere:

1 - Symphony #7 in A major
2 - Symphony #3 in E-flat major, 'Eroica'
3 - Symphony #6 in F major, 'Pastorale'
4 - Symphony #4 in B-flat major
5 - Symphony #9 in D minor, 'Choral'
6 - Symphony #5 in C minor 
7 - Symphony #8 in F major
8 - Symphony #1 in C major
9 - Symphony #2 in D major


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> So... What order do you think the symphonies should go in order of how well known they are?
> I would probably say 593671824.
> I'd love to know what others think.


Why???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Overall popularity, including non-classical enthusiasts, I would rank them thusly:

5
9
6
7
3
4
8
1
2


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

9
5
-----
3
7
6
-----
8
4
2
1


----------



## DamoX (Sep 14, 2014)

For me, 795318642 ... 7 is one of my favourite symphonies actually.


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

3579 equally, then
468 equally, then
2 then
1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

DamoX said:


> For me, 795318642 ... 7 is one of my favourite symphonies actually.


The question is What order do you think the symphonies should go _in order of how well known they are_?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*4
7
6
5
9
8
3
2
1*​


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> The question is What order do you think the symphonies should go _in order of how well known they are_?


What does "well known" mean? Everybody knows the Ode to Joy theme, and the first notes of the 5th -- but maybe not a lot more. Does that mean those symphonies are well known?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Never mind, deleted.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I refuse to number them in anticipation of someone producing a reconstructed and completed performing version of a 10th symphony.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the symphonies on my mp3 player so they play in this order:

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9

Just because that is the way they are numbered.


----------

